# Need Diorama Advice



## McRooster (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm looking to put a few dioramas together using strictly 1/64 scale diecast cars and trucks but all I've been able to locate is HO scale stuff which is just a bit too small. I really like some of the things that MotorMax has come out with, can anyone tell me who, if anyone makes that scale gas stations, garages and buildings?. Any help pointing me in that direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

1/64th is S scale in Model RR. I haven't been able to find much auto related stuff, but I have found these sites helpfull and are good searching grounds. Gunn searches the model RR sections and finds stuff all the time. maybe he can add to this list.

http://www.walthers.com/

http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/sparts.html


----------



## McRooster (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks, S scale it is then. There is one more site that had alot of S scale stuff it's www.internettrains.com


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

HI McRooster . Ertl makes a machinery shed that makes a neat garage i had a topic on the Ertl board here. Also if you want a few ideas .
Try my site it is a look only site perfect for lurkers might get a idea or 2

http://dioramasandlittlecars.synthasite.com/ here


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Pearl, great dio, those buildings look real good, the entire dio kinda makes me think back when I lived on Long Island in the 60's, Babylon had this type of event every summer and this dio kinda looks like it did, great photography thanks for the photos. Karl


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

You might give this site a shot;
http://www.pinecanyonmodels.com/

Richard


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

starduster said:


> Pearl, great dio, those buildings look real good, the entire dio kinda makes me think back when I lived on Long Island in the 60's, Babylon had this type of event every summer and this dio kinda looks like it did, great photography thanks for the photos. Karl



Thanks .... In our little town we have a cruise night once a week May to October .Most of the guys come from the 60's 
and driving old 40's and 50's cars l.o.l.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

also try discount model trains- mb klein model train stuff.... internet model trains is good too. much cheaper than walthers- as far as i know pine canyon has been "temporarily" closed for over 2 years

btw pearl- great work there


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

look at e bay model trains section. buildings and structures or search gas stations. some ho do fit 1/64th but thats trial and error. i find pikestuff to be the best and you cut all doors and windows your self. and it is ho..www.rixproducts.com
you can also find these in the rr section under warehouse. sometimes alot cheaper. if you go to rix choose ho scale. you can kit bash all the buildings making what you want. hope this helps. later gunn


----------

